# 91 300ZX Twin Turbo, Not Firing



## Kendall18131 (Mar 30, 2013)

I was just driving the 300ZX, was driving for like 1.5 hrs prior to this, the car died mid drive. It's getting fuel, relays are tapping, plugs are just fine. It's turning over but somewhere between the relays and the plugs I'm losing the power. Me and my buddy have looking at everything else, cant really get behind the block and see find the coil pack. Any one got some suggestions on what we can do from here????? :wtf:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Are you sure you don't have a bad power transistor? They used to be problematic on the Z32's and were even recalled. It's bolted to the front of the right bank, upper timing belt cover. Have you checked for stored codes? Timing belt okay?

BTW, you should have posted this in the Z32 Chassis forum. The Z31 forum covers 84-89 300ZX's.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Your post doesn't make much sense. What have you tested for?

Test for fuel pressure
Test for injector pulse at more than one injector
Test for spark at more than one spark plug
Check for blown fuses
Verify that the timing belt didn't break

Suddenly shutting down on the road suggests a mechanical failure of something like the timing belt or fuel pump.


----------

